# my 1st grow journal



## skallie (Apr 29, 2009)

arite kiddos here ya go then like 
makin me own bubbler cloner from an ikea container what cost me 1.60 so all inall about 25 quid total with the airline, 2 x airstones and the 5 x net pots and 1 x twin airpump.
now ive had 6 clones donated to me all women ones btw:hubba: 
only 5 x clones will go into the cloner with 1 x clone been kept as a mutha.
when the 5 x clones are well rooted they will go into a bigger res for some serious training sea of green type growing.
so ill try me best to geddit made tomoz if i get time as i have to assemble 2 x ikea chest of drawers for me bedruum. 
skallie


----------



## Newbud (Apr 29, 2009)

What strain you growing fella?

Got a suggestion for ya on the mother plant sketch.
The best way to pick a mother plant is to grow all the cuttings you have and take cuttings of them just before you flip em into flower.
Make sure you know which clone is off which plant with numbers or tags or sumet and then grow out the ones in flower and decide which plant was best i.e yield, height, quality, yada yada yada.., and keep the relative cutting as a mother.
Another bonus of doing this is there are some more than ready plants ready to flip 12/12 as soon as the first lot cut down


----------



## skallie (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive had it from a good source its a strain of cheese i dont know which one but as they are all from the same mother plant then the genetic attributes will not differ..... same plant/same genetics.
What you are referring to is when your growing from seed then thats a whole new ball game and as you said.
So heads up for advice newbud but it my way or the highway.
lol
watch dis space kiddo's.
And another thing after getting near halfway through the building of flatpack chest of drawers x 1 i noticed some damage so i opened other one and same.
Bugger have to take the crap back.
Ill buy prebuilt in da future.
skallie


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol dont mind me thats posting under the influence that is.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 30, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> Ive had it from a good source its a strain of cheese i dont know which one but as they are all from the same mother plant then the genetic attributes will not differ..... same plant/same genetics.
> What you are referring to is when your growing from seed then thats a whole new ball game and as you said.
> So heads up for advice newbud but it my way or the highway.
> lol
> ...



you have so much to learn.

Cuttings from the same mother, mostly and should behave the same as the mother.

However, not all successfully rooted clones grow the same. Its kinda the reason you clone twice as many plants as you need

So you can pick the best, fastest rooted cuts for further cultivation.

Since your cuttings arent rooted, we will have to see how this goes.

Good luck, and take advice once in a while, its free.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad you said it, i couldn't be bothered to waste my breath


----------



## skallie (May 1, 2009)

Ok do i have to come clean.

No

There are a few people on this site that know who i am in real life.

Did anybody notice anywhere in my thread my mentioning that this is my 1st ever grow NO its entitled my 1st grow journal.
There you go again makiing rash assumptions.

you have so much to learn.

I am aware its a constant learning curve and after 11 years of not one week going by without mj plants being grown i am still leaarning.

Cuttings from the same mother, mostly and should behave the same as the mother.

Exactly the same genetics so without fail 4 days max between all same strain cuttings rooting imheo.

However, not all successfully rooted clones grow the same. Its kinda the reason you clone twice as many plants as you need.

Why!! i dont need to do more clones if i want 7 clones i would take 7 clones and without fail all would root.

So you can pick the best, fastest rooted cuts for further cultivation.

Imheo there is nothing in it to prove your point.

Since your cuttings arent rooted, we will have to see how this goes. 

What part of the photograph clearly showing many roots protruding from the jiffy pellet can you not see.

Good luck, and take advice once in a while, its free.

and jbonez please dont start offering me your 'ive just read a book on growing weed so i now must know it all' advice when you have but 7 months under your belt.
I understand perfectly advice is free and i take on board what i want to use and what works for my set up.
Have you ever been offered bad advice!!- or are the people offering you this advice never wrong in their beliefs?
Hi newbud your set up impresses me more than your last comment.
if you have nothing constructive to say like me ma used to say 'if ya aint got nuthin nice to say then dont say nuthin'...lar.
skallie


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 1, 2009)

skallie, i see you trimmed the tips of the leaves on the clones.  did you do this to promote faster root growth?

practicing with bag seed
SSH


----------



## skallie (May 1, 2009)

Hi sss my favourite skunk btw
Well this is done to achieve a balanced clone/plant with no effort needed to hold it upright and all its energy is therefore directed to growing roots instead of wasting time concentrating on trying to hold itself upright.
skallie


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 1, 2009)

skallie, thanks.  ive seen that a few times but wasnt sure.  the places i saw it were from people who have considerable knowledge of growing.

i wish i could say the same, never tried it.  i took that name years ago after SSH won the cannabis cup.  

doesnt SSH get pretty leggy?  im restricted in space so leggy strains are out.


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

ha ha, man, i think i just met another me. interesting.

Skallie, i think we are definitely getting off on the wrong foot, It seems like you post things, and i can provide examples if you like, without giving all the correct info. Youve got the smarts, but your delivery quite frankly sucks. i guess what im trying to say is that i want to learn from you just like everyone else, i guess im just having a hard time understanding your replies.

ie: Not using a ph meter for soil, thats obsurd.

But you didnt say that your reasoning behind your statement was based off info you left out. And when you did relinquish that info, i found it to be rather agreeable from my standpoint.

just take some more time to explain, if i was the only one i would say it was me misinterpreting, but its not.

No beef bro, but other people read your posts and i would assume that without all the info they would get the wrong idea.

I didnt click your pic to see an expanded view, so i didnt see your clones roots (rather healthy looking roots at that) 

I dont agree with the fact that taking only a certain number of clones for a certain number of pots is a good idea, unless you get them pre rooted.
I really mean this for the newbs i guess, they usually dont have as much success, so disregard if it doesnt apply. 

As for the seven months under my belt biz, well, yeah, sure, ive not been growing nearly as long as you.

And thats a fair assumption, how could someone with so little experience rival the most senior of growers??

Well, the cool thing about growing pot is that it doesnt take alot of experience to achieve near perfect results. I chose a different approach.

Read, learn, listen and finally, ask questions. I retain information very effectively, more so than i would like.

Marijuana is math, not psychological study. Plant health is determined by the intellect of its provider, thats not something a grower has control over, we are all different, and therefore understand more, and faster than others, i would consider myself one of those.

Its a very "cause and effect" hobby.

Sorry, but ive been successful since day one, because the "mathematical variables" remain the constant in this sport.

I didnt know how to top, then i read. Problem solved.

Didnt know what RO, RH, NFT, and so on and so forth meant, but i read.

I didnt know that late flowering nitrogen deficiency was normal, but i read. (why i didnt freak out when it happenend)

I didnt know what size pots to buy, and if the size was relative to plant height, but guess what, you guessed it, i read.


See the trend here? All your years of learning, experience and successful growing came about and you learned.

I can hold my own in ANY convo regarding marijuana (except breeding, and even then, try me)

Read a book??? Yeah i read a book alright, i read every available marijuana guide in existence (post 1984). Ive queried Remo, the urban grower,

and read any and every diy, sticky or thread on growing in almost every marijuana forum on the net.


Does that mean i know everything, hell no, But i can tell you one thing, There isnt much i dont know, follow along, and ill earn your respect, i promise.

Give me a question you think i cant answer like how to respond to a problem associated with growing hydro, something only experience could answer, i bet ive read everything that can happen and am ready to be successful my first time in hydro, lets see if we are on the same page.


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

btw, when you read my journal, your going to call me the largest most epic hypocrite of all time.

lol, im using Bloombastic, clearly an additive, not a necessity, and im in soil!

Ive never even tried hydro! Next grow starts the ebb&flow SOG. Ive purchased everything already, so yeah.

If i seem cocky sorry, i just absorb faster than most people i know, its NOT always a good thing.

i got about 18oz's my first grow in a 3x3 box i built, And that was with plenty of newbtastic mistakes, sure there is no subsitute for experience, but information doesnt need time, it just depends on how much one retains.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 1, 2009)

The learning and passing knowledge to others never ends.

eace:


----------



## smokeytimes (May 1, 2009)

I'm just glad we have another pro onboard to help out with my noob questions :rofl:


----------



## skallie (May 1, 2009)

Ok jbonez yes we seemed to get on on the wrong footing and i agree i do tend to leave out the important parts from my replies sometimes.
yes you do appear cocky and i would be too if i got 18oz from my 1st grow.
i dont misinterpret that although i have grown longer i am better by any stretch of the imagination than you are, you have achieved great results already so i understand you will/should only get better with more experience under your belt leaving me at the roadside weeping
rofl
so points taken and lets start again.
ps im now at the past learning stage as i have hit the point wherebys i hit over the 1gm per w mark.
dont misunderstsnd me im not past learning just until something comes along and hits me in the face as to massively increased yields along with quality ill pass on it.
ok my latest grow using 2 x 600w hps = 1200w lighting  so to date i have taken just under 11 oz dry from a couple of plants.
tonight i took another 2 down and tomorrow the big task of taking down 25 more so taking into account all this ill post some pics of all taken down and i know its ** to say but anyone could ** weights about their harvest i dont have any reason to tbh so its whether you believe what i type hereon in.
couple of pics of 2 plants worth buds lower crap buds and buds i dont even trim waste of space buds imho
ok fresh start
lol
skallie


----------



## JBonez (May 1, 2009)

skallie said:
			
		

> Ok jbonez yes we seemed to get on on the wrong footing and i agree i do tend to leave out the important parts from my replies sometimes.
> yes you do appear cocky and i would be too if i got 18oz from my 1st grow
> rofl
> so points taken and lets start again.
> ...





jeez, yeah, i guess you may have an idea after all. I can tell by the fact you have so many plants, and are prob utilizing training or a sog method to make most use of your lights footprint. That much weight off two plants sais something, i dont care if your informed or think smurfs live in your attic, thats where i want to be with my next grow.

30 plants (skunk#1 clones)
4x4 Flood table
40g res
1000w hps hortilux/lumatek
Floranova bloom only


think i can see a gram a watt, lol??????

I think i will get close at least .75g a watt, thats my goal, no less, i havent harvested yet, so im not sure what to expect weight wise from the skunk#1 in my current grow, i may take 30 cuttings from my white rhino just depends which smoke is better.

I cant friggin believe how much bud you have, lucky bastage.

ps, i threw away all my trimmings from my first harvest, stupid me, so many little buds that were small so in the garbage they went, could have been some nice hash.

Maybe a quarter of airy buds i pitched, hindsight is 20/20, lol.


----------



## skallie (May 2, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> jeez, yeah, i guess you may have an idea after all. I can tell by the fact you have so many plants, and are prob utilizing training or a sog method to make most use of your lights footprint. That much weight off two plants sais something,
> 
> 
> two plants but some main buds from other plants that were ready sorry if i mislead you jbonez but its gonna be a fabulous yield either way imho
> ...


 
foresight is the one man

lol

update time now down to only 10 plants well 11 one is going another 1-2 weeks as it was a mother plant and another is only 3 weeks in but what the hell its only a smoke or 100:hubba:   

so after 5.5 hours i left the attic for the night leaving 10 to chop tomorrow:holysheep:   

skallie


----------



## JBonez (May 2, 2009)

:chuck: 

you are a marijuana ninja master, 

**eats foot**

good job man, i reeeeaaaally need to take a step back in my thinking, i would love more details of your grow, or style i should say, your doing something right, that is just sick.


----------



## JBonez (May 2, 2009)

could you post pics of your layout, grow room, setup or whatever, kind of like i did in my current journal? Its ok if not, sometimes, i see growrooms that are rather revealing as far as what part of the home the grow is going on in, no biggy im sure, but still, i would def understand your discretion.

Also, i know a little bit of what your grow is about, i guess i would just like to absorb your grow, minor and major details, the process you utilize to achieve the results you have clearly mastered.

I wouldnt ever grow just like someone else, i would have to tweak according to my needs, but yeah, the more information, the better off i am.

thanks, 

jb


----------



## skallie (May 4, 2009)

will do jbonez im just waiting until i clear room of all but 2 plants and give it a good clean and ill post pics for all to see along with room size equipment used etc ec.
ive not mastered it by any means my mates mate is the master he achieves every time without fail irrespective of strains grown min 40oz dry max to date 55oz dry of the nicest buds youve ever seen and this is chopped at 8 weeks and offa 18 x plants grown on rockwool slabs on a dripper system.
thats what i call a master at growing
skallie


----------



## skallie (May 4, 2009)

of latest dried bud filling the 20 litre container and i still have 10 x cheese to chop will do tomorrow  

also a pic of 2-3 week into in flower ex cheese mum:hubba: 

lol

skallie


----------



## skallie (May 5, 2009)

so to date 11.5 oz already weighed.

today weighed out another 10oz

tomorrow ill weigh the remaining dry buds ill guess about minimum of 6 oz and if i get my *** in gear ill take time out to chop last 10 plants 

skallie


----------



## skallie (May 7, 2009)

man after 5.5 hours last night of trimming i lost the plot and nearly threw in the towel growing.

ffs its soul destroying trimming but the end result is worth it i suppose.

ill post some weights of final 10 and the dry already stuff to see what my total haul was

lol

skallie


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 9, 2009)

nice updates.  i guess your mates harvest is what i call 40 oz to Freedom.


----------



## Real78 (May 9, 2009)

Dam, would be nice to have all that but I am happy with just four to 8 plants at a time just enough to get me threw a few months.


----------



## skallie (May 10, 2009)

have to admit i did it a bit wrong i kept ph to 6.8 all the way through instead of 6.5.

ahhhh well next times good

skallie


----------

